

Show HN : An UrbanDictionary like startup terms (weekend project) - yvan
http://startupdict.co
This is my first week-end project while I'm trying to learn Symfony. It's based on a discussion I saw recently in HN and I thought it might be interesting to create a place where to gather all the startup related terms.
======
Peroni
Are all submissions moderated manually?

Pointless observation: This is one of the few times I think a .io domain would
have worked better.

~~~
yvan
Yes, they're. But I'm thinking to change it.

I've also the .io, but I thought about the .co for the "community" or
"cooperation" thing. I might change if other people think it's better the .io

